# what shood i dooooooo



## Screwball (Aug 13, 2005)

can i put a betta witha blue/opline gourami, pictus cat, RTBS (giving them to pet store when thy get 2 big, they will take them.) (2 zebra danios and an emerald green cory are in there but they wont hurt a betta) i want to get a male betta


----------



## Screwball (Aug 13, 2005)

i must no, since my aunt may get me one


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

In short, no. What size tank is this? Thats a very odd and unhealthy mix of fish.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 13, 2005)

20 gallon but dont say that the pictus cat and RTBS will get to big please i no


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Nah... I think Simpte also refered about the combination itself, not only the size...


----------



## Screwball (Aug 13, 2005)

but will it attack my gouramis shark and pictus, i no it would attack my danios and cory cat


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

i have seen bettas in community tanks but i dnt think you should and simpte i agree with you about the fish he has maybe you should get rid some !

- Jonno


----------



## Screwball (Aug 13, 2005)

will it hurt my otha fish, thats all i wanna no, will a male or female hurt them i might get a male, or a female just tell me, i wanna no bout the betta, not the catfish, the betta


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> but will it attack my gouramis shark and pictus, i no it would attack my danios and cory cat


Some will... they may also attack the colorful fish. I don't think it can't get along with danios and cory cat.
Agree with Jonno about his suggestion that people not put bettas in a coummnity tanks...



> will it hurt my otha fish, thats all i wanna no, will a male or female hurt them i might get a male, or a female just tell me, i wanna no bout the betta, not the catfish, the betta


Yes, we are talking about the bettas. They can attack the gouramie. And it's not good to put a male and a female in a same place... spawning is another deal.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 13, 2005)

i no it will attack my cory and danios but wat about the others, my gouramis RTBS and pictus cat, i want a semi agressive (or agressive that can live with other fish)my gouramis are 3 inches long the RTBS is 1.5 inches, the pictus is 2 inches, cory cat is 1 inch, the danio 1 inch each for a total of 12.5 inches i no they will grow more but wen that happens i can give them to P.J's pet centre, they have the largest selection of fish with 150 gallon tanks for donations from people who cant take care of there fish anymore.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 13, 2005)

i have a betta tank, im gonna get a female to make them spawn.

My aunt said she'd get me 1 but she didnt say wat gender. i think male. so can a male go in my 20 gallon(dont mention over stocking) if not i will tell my aunt to get me a female so i can breed them. i dont want 2 males in a divided tank.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 13, 2005)

well could i put a female in there


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

I don't understand why you would want a semi agressive fish to go along with a catfish, gouramis, and a shark. That's setting yourself up for disaster right there. As well, if you KNOW that it will attack the other fish, why even consider getting it? I'd get some females if you have your heart set on bettas. The females aren't as aggressive and do better in community tanks.. As well, you don't seem to know too much about bettas, so why don't you try to learn as much as you can about them before you think about breeding? They take a lot of room (as any fish does) to breed. You can't just stick these fish together and expect them to get along and make babies..

I'd rethink the whole plan if I were you, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

gouramis and bettas will not get along. sorry if this makes you upset.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

you cant put a betta in there, its already overstocked and it will attack your gouramari and probably some of your other fish


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

you cant put a betta in there, its already fully stocked, probably over., and it will attack your gouramari and probably some of your other fish


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Screwball said:


> i no it will attack my cory and danios but wat about the others


if you knw its going to attack ur cory's and danios so why do u want to get one :withstup:


----------



## Screwball (Aug 13, 2005)

ok well tell me bout breeding, i already red like 20 difrent sites about it and i have a 1 gallon tank (here) it comes with a divider


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

If you've read 20 different sites about it, then you should know all you need to know unless you have specific questions about certain aspects you don't understand. 

Hamm--I don't feel that the tank is overstocked as it is, but I do feel that the tank in question shouldn't have danios and gouramis together.. It's a 20 gallon tank, so it should do okay with all of those fish until the catfish and shark get bigger.. 

I still don't understand why someone would get fish and put them together if they know the combination is bad.. 

And I also don't understand why someone would buy fish they KNEW would outgrow the aquarium when they don't plan on getting a bigger aquarium.. 

But I'm not here to pick a fight, I'm here to make suggestions--So consider everything I've said suggestions.. That's all they were.

Maybe you should start a new thread and ask about breeding on the "breeding freshwater fish" subforum of this forum. It would be better to gather information from many sites then compare, make notes, and ask about anything you don't understand here, though. You can't be perfect at breeding just from being told how to do it, keep in mind. It takes trial and error for success.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i think that a one gallon is quite at bit small for breeding. how are you going to keep tons of fry in there. they also need a very controlled heat and that tank is too small to do that. i dont think it is a good idea to be breeding bettas if you have read twenty sites and still have not figured out that a one gallon is WAY to small for breeding. i just dont think it sounds like you are ready

onto the keeping a betta in the tank with all your other fish sorry. but you really need to listen to everyone on this site. they really know what they are talking about. male bettas need to be ALONE unless they are breeding. then they can only be combined for breeding and need to be separated.

My advice to you is to take everyones opinion to heart and keep looking up websites. if you do look things up write down the things on each different site. then see what they all have in common. but really the breeders on this site can help you out tremendously


----------



## Screwball (Aug 13, 2005)

well after a weeks age the pet store will take them in for like 50 cents each


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

After a week's age? I don't know anything about betta fry--I mean ANYTHING.. But from my knowledge of fish in general, no fry should be ready to place in a bowl or aquarium at a week old. Either the information you are giving us is wrong, or your pet store is loony.

Another point: Even if I'm wrong and your pet store is okay and you're not loony about giving the fry to the pet store for $0.50 each at one week old, a one gallon aquarium will NOT house betta fry like that! I have looked up very minimal information and I do recall that most of the information I saw suggested using PONDS (or shallow kiddie pools..) to rear fry in. I'm pretty sure that it took at LEAST a few weeks, or if I remember correctly at least a month and a half, before they need to be seperated. You are looking at a HUGE project when you start talking about breeding any kind of fish!

I've also noticed that you seem to be arguing your point as if you want us all to believe that you know what you're talking about and are doing the right thing. If I remember correctly, you were the one looking for help in the beginning, and we're trying to help you out. We have clearly stated many times that what you're trying to do with the resources you have just is not going to work. We're trying to help you, but you don't seem to be listening. 

I will say it one more time: Breeding bettas is a LOT more than sticking them in a divided one gallon tank, having them spawn, and getting rid of fry at one week old (which is unreasonable in any case.) It takes a LOT more work than that, and you're not looking at a project in which you'll be getting rid of fish right off.. You're looking at a project where you're stuck with hundreds of little fry for a few months. You're stuck with feeding, cleaning water, taking care of, and being responsible for hundreds of little lives. Do you have the finances to keep that responsibility? Do you have the heart in you to do it? Do you have the will and the drive, the passion for doing it? Is this going to interfere with your schoolwork (Which at your age is the most important thing.)? Is this going to interfere with your social life? 

If you think you're ready to take on such a big responsibility, I'd say to do a bit more research. Let us know what you know, and we'll fill in the blanks. Otherwise, stick with a single male betta in a filtrated tank where he'll be the only fish, or a couple of females where they'll be the only fish.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 13, 2005)

how do u lock a topic


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

I dont think that you are ready. read this whole post then post what you got out of it. if you dont get it right or dont feel like getting through the whole thing without skimming, hold off on breeding. you have to be very precise to breed successfully

Here is some advice that Simpte posted in another thread. it is very good. take it to heart. 


"I have a cpl of tips. 
1. Wait a month.......
While your waiting that month out................
2. Fill 50 1/2 gallon jars with water........
3. Change them all at least once a week (twice is better with that size jar)
4. Keep their temp constant and at least 78 degrees.
5. Spend 30 min twice a day sitting in front of them (This is the minimal time it will take you to feed them and they need to be fed 3 times a day)
6. If you do this for a month and still want to breed, then go for it."

okay so here is my opinion on the matter. i dont know a lot about breeding but researched it to find out about if i could do it. from what i read i really dont think you are ready. get one betta for now. in a tank. keep him alone. learn how to properly care for him. get used to his personality. wait a while. keep researching breeding. LISTEN TO PEOPLE ON THIS FORUM. then get a female. put her in a DIFFERENT TANK, learn her personality. then make sure you can keep both of them alive for a while. then think about breeding. i think that having two bettas in general is going to be demanding on your time. if you breed you willhave to get at least a ten gallon. keep it at a consistent temp (like 80 degrees ferenheit). feed the fry live food for best results. but not too much food. not to mention the time it will take to introduce the female into the males tank without letting them actually be together. then waiting to see if either of them is really ready to breed. stripes on her bubble nests from him. then you have to let her go and stay near incase he decides to attack her. they will nip at each other and probably both end up with tattered fins. but if he gets too violent you have to remove her pronto. then you have to wait for them to actually spawn successfully. then you have to remove the female immediately or the male might eat her. then you have to leave the male until the eggs hatch. then remove him pronto or he will eat the fry. then you have to keep the fry in that ten gallon until they start to fight. that will take about a month as previously stated. then you can think about selling them. 

what sites didyou look at about breeding?http://bettatalk.com/breeding_bettas.htm
that is a pretty reliable site for bettas. click on the links on the left hand side of the screen to find out all you need ot know


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i also just was looking at that site and she estimates the cost of breeding to be about $380. i dont really have that much to spend on my fish. i am having a hard time with the expenses my one betta is incurring due to my shrimp attacking him, not knowing to change the water on a daily basis.(i dont have great water conditions for fish so i have to do 10%changes every day in order to make them safe) i was freaked out about that cost. i workalmost full time and am an adult and i dont have the money it takes to breed. you are only eleven and not legally old enough to work so unless your parents are interested in shelling out almost half a grand for you to breed fish you should give up on this endeavor until you are older and have a job.

i dont want to squash your dreams or anything but if you try to do this with the information you have and the disillusions you have you will only be dissapointed


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

you also want to go to the home page and in the menu on the left look at rearing the fry


----------

